# Unerwünschte Ordner in Thunderbird



## Cymatoxa (2. Oktober 2015)

Hi,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier im korrekten Forum (dieses Thema passt in ziemlich viele...)

Ich habe mir Windows 10 installiert und Office 365. Da Outlook 2013 gleich mit dabei war, habe ich es getestet - als alternative zu Thunderbird, welches ich sonst verwende.
Aus verschiedenen Gründen war ich damit jedoch unzufrieden, und bin wieder auf Thunderbird umgestiegen. Nun werden mir auf meinem Microsoft-Mail-Account (@hotmail.com) zusätzliche Ordner angezeigt die sich nicht löschen lassen und die mich ziemlich nerven. Dies sind
- Synchronisierungsprobleme (mit 3 Unterordnern)
- Notes
- Outbox (dieser ist immer leer, er ersetzt nicht den Ordner "Gesendet")
Beim Versuch diese Ordner zu löschen (oder zu verschieben/umzubenennen) bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung "Command Argument Error. 11.". Im Browser (live.com) werden mir diese Ordner jedoch nicht angezeigt - ich kann sie dort also auch nicht löschen. In Outlook wird mir nur der "Synchronisierungsprobleme"-Ordner angezeigt, die anderen beiden nicht. Auf dem Handy ebenfalls, außerdem hab ich da neuerdings auch "RSS-Feeds" von denen ich vorher auch verschont geblieben bin.
Ich habe bisher Office und Thunderbird deinstalliert und neu installiert, die Konfigurationsdateien gelöscht, etc. aber die Ordner verschwinden nicht.

Ich habe noch einen weiteren Mail Accout bei 1&1, hier tritt das Problem nicht auf.

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen, die nervigen Ordner loszuwerden ^^
(Nur verstecken in Thunderbird wäre eine Notlösung - wie gesagt, ich habe auf dem Handy auch Ordner die nicht verschwinden wollen)

Schöne Grüße und Danke


----------

